# Jeri Ryan



## Zepp88 (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you for making the Borg sexy.















Sort of....


----------



## Naren (Aug 6, 2008)

And what exactly about her is/was sexy...?

[action=Naren]didn't really like Star Trek: Voyager.[/action]


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 6, 2008)

umm SEVEN OF NINE HELLOOOOOOOO who the fuck is jeri ryan

[action=D-EJ915]is obsessed with whatever series runs on spike at the moment[/action]


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 6, 2008)

Jeri Ryan 

[action=ohio_eric] wonders who exactly naren finds attractive[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 6, 2008)

Naren, you're an oddball  

She was the best reason to watch Voyager  (I actually did like the show though...)


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 6, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> umm SEVEN OF NINE HELLOOOOOOOO who the fuck is jeri ryan
> 
> [action=D-EJ915]is obsessed with whatever series runs on spike at the moment[/action]



Is that based on your "Picard" rule?


Isn't The Next Generation running on Spike now? Or is it SciFi?  They had some good episodes on yesterday "Chain Of Command" Parts 1 and 2


----------



## ajdehoogh (Aug 6, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Naren, you're an oddball
> 
> She was the best reason to watch Voyager  (I actually did like the show though...)


 
 For a little while there the ONLY reason.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 6, 2008)

ajdehoogh said:


> For a little while there the ONLY reason.





In the shows defense, Janeway had some good moments as a captain, and the doctor was fucking awesome. 

Jeri Ryan's presence though is what stole the show!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 6, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


>



And, this is why I'm fucking immortal.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 6, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Is that based on your "Picard" rule?
> 
> 
> Isn't The Next Generation running on Spike now? Or is it SciFi?  They had some good episodes on yesterday "Chain Of Command" Parts 1 and 2


Picard ftw  scifi is showing TNG at night while spike has voyager at 4 and 5

you know I had stargate on I think it was, and the doctor came on I was like HOLY SHIT IT'S THE EMH!!!


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Toshiro (Aug 6, 2008)

Naren said:


> And what exactly about her is/was sexy...?
> 
> [action=Naren]didn't really like Star Trek: Voyager.[/action]



+1 

I was too busy watching Babylon 5 though. Way hotter chicks on that show.


----------



## Naren (Aug 6, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Jeri Ryan
> 
> [action=ohio_eric] wonders who exactly naren finds attractive[/action]



I find attractive women attractive and Jeri Ryan is not ugly at all, but she's not really attractive either.

I think her popularity amongst a lot of guys has to do with how much they like the show. I've never really heard anyone call Jeri Ryan "hot" except for fans of ST: Voyager, which is the Star Trek series that I thought was the worst out of them all. 

But, on another note, I'm not into the "European supermodel" look (see this in supermodels all over the world, but I see it more often in European supermodels, I guess) with the pointy noses, bones protruding all over their bodies, and haughty looks of arrogance and superiority on their faces either.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 6, 2008)

7 of 9 is pretty cute for a Star Trek babe. I think I feel more or less how Eric does about her, though.



Zepp88 said:


> Isn't The Next Generation running on Spike now? Or is it SciFi?  They had some good episodes on yesterday "Chain Of Command" Parts 1 and 2



I've been seeing TNG, Voyager, and DSN on between a few different channels.



Naren said:


> ST: Voyager, which is the Star Trek series that I thought was the worst out of them all.



That's kind of how I used to feel about it, too, but I started watching it for a time a while back out of desperate boredom, and once I got used to it, it actually wasn't half bad. I never really liked Deep Space Nine or Enterprise. DSN wasn't terrible, but it never really appealed to me, and Enterprise just felt to like me a generic Sci-Fi Channel original series.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 6, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> She was the only reason to watch Voyager



:fixed:

And I think she's hot and I couldn't care less about Star Trek.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Naren is... fuck, I don't even know. Why does he post in these threads if he doesn't dig the chick? 

Well, whatever. The rest of us can appreciate Seven. Whuttarack. And I ain't talkin' guitars, boys. And that girl had just about the best ass, wowsers.

Of course, Jolene Blalock on Enterprise actually had propbably an even slightly better booty. So round and voluptuous.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 6, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Naren is... fuck, I don't even know. Why does he post in these threads if he doesn't dig the chick?
> 
> Well, whatever. The rest of us can appreciate Seven. Whuttarack. And I ain't talkin' guitars, boys. And that girl had just about the best ass, wowsers.
> 
> Of course, Jolene Blalock on Enterprise actually had propbably an even slightly better booty. So round and voluptuous.



It's Eric. He hates everything. 

Jolene Blalock is pretty fine, even if they Vulcaned it out of her on the show.


----------



## Leec (Aug 6, 2008)

What I wouldn't give to: 
take a "sonic shower" with her
be stuck in a Jefferies tube with her
be involved in a strangely sexual "transporter pattern buffer" incident with her


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 6, 2008)

Leec said:


> What I wouldn't give to:
> take a "sonic shower" with her
> be stuck in a Jefferies tube with her
> be involved in a strangely sexual "transporter pattern buffer" incident with her



Er...











[action=]Runs[/action]


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 6, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> It's Eric. He hates everything.
> 
> Jolene Blalock is pretty fine, even if they Vulcaned it out of her on the show.



1. He's nothing like that in person.  I swear.

2. Vulcans are mufuckin' sexy, beotch! *nerd mode*


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 6, 2008)

Jeri Ryan is nice. I think she's someone who looks better in motion than in photos though.



The Dark Wolf said:


> Naren is... fuck, I don't even know. Why does he post in these threads if he doesn't dig the chick?
> 
> Well, whatever. The rest of us can appreciate Seven. Whuttarack. And I ain't talkin' guitars, boys. And that girl had just about the best ass, wowsers.
> 
> Of course, Jolene Blalock on Enterprise actually had propbably an even slightly better booty. So round and voluptuous.



What is this 'Enterprise' you speak of?


----------



## Leec (Aug 6, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Er...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, don't run!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Enterprise was great, man!


----------



## Leec (Aug 6, 2008)

So good it got cancelled...


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 6, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> 1. He's nothing like that in person.  I swear.
> 
> 2. Vulcans are mufuckin' sexy, beotch! *nerd mode*



I believe you!  I get the same stuff from my bandmates about hating everything, and he actually kind of reminds me of how I am about most things a lot of the time.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 6, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Enterprise was great, man!



DS9 > TNG > Voyager > Perfect Strangers > Enterprise 

In all seriousness I just am not fond of prequels, it was a bummer to have subject manner dealing with stuff so far in the past when we already knew the outcome more or less. DS9, TNG, and Voyager were just a lot more captivating to me, and IMO had a better writing (especially DS9). Also the caliber of actors does not compare. 99% of the actors on TNG/DS9 for example are classically trained Shakespearean actors with superb talent. Enterprise had what... Scott Bakula and some random MAXIM bimbo? I don't know it just seemed like a cheap knock-off to me 

Avery Brooks, Brent Spiner, Patrick Stewart......Scott Bakula...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 6, 2008)

I hated DS9  it was so fucking boring in the god damn same place all the damn time  I never really watched it so I bet if I actually watched the series I would like it more.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Aug 6, 2008)

i;m a starwars guy, and while i can respect all of you trecky's views, i wish you all a swift death by lightsaber!


----------



## ajdehoogh (Aug 6, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> In the shows defense, Janeway had some good moments as a captain, and the doctor was fucking awesome.
> 
> Jeri Ryan's presence though is what stole the show!


 
You have a point my good sir.


----------



## Randy (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow... three pages and still no sexy Seven-of-Nine pics?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 6, 2008)

To hell with Seven of Nine! The real Jeri Ryan is soo much hotter! 






Still not as hot as Christina Scabbia though... 

Case in point:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 6, 2008)

did she do MIB as well?


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 6, 2008)

Cristina Scabbia? Eh, Jeri Ryan is more awesome. I dont even like fucking star trek or star wars or whatever the hell it is.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 6, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Cristina Scabbia? Eh, Jeri Ryan is more awesome. I dont even like fucking star trek or star wars or whatever the hell it is.



Wait... which one of them is in a band? And which one of them is Italian and therefore wins by default?


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 6, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> Wait... which one of them is in a band? And which one of them is Italian and therefore wins by default?



Dont know, dont give a fuck. Jeri Ryan wins.


----------



## Nick (Aug 6, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Well, whatever. The rest of us can appreciate Seven. Whuttarack. And I ain't talkin' guitars, boys. And that girl had just about the best ass, wowsers.



Id like to emphasise this point. Jeri Ryan has a fucking amazing body. Whoever thought of putting her in a Lycra/rubber skin tight outfit deserves nothing short of a medal. I salute you whoever you are.

Also change the thread title to thank you for existing Jeri Ryan.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 6, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> Dont know, dont give a fuck. Jeri Ryan wins.


 exactly


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 6, 2008)

Sometimes I hate the internet. 

Someone starts a 7 of 9 is hot thread, it turns into a debate about Star Trek, then Star Wars, then someone posts other chicks... pretty soon, we're going to be debating if Metallica's new album is going to suck or royally suck.


----------



## stuh84 (Aug 6, 2008)

You ever been round drunk people while sober?

Its not dissimilar


----------



## ajdehoogh (Aug 6, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> You ever been round drunk people while sober?
> 
> Its not dissimilar


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 6, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> You ever been round drunk people while sober?
> 
> Its not dissimilar



It's our curse.


----------



## ohio_eric (Aug 6, 2008)

ZeroSignal said:


> To hell with Seven of Nine! The real Jeri Ryan is soo much hotter!


----------



## forelander (Aug 6, 2008)

Naren said:


> But, on another note, I'm not into the "European supermodel" look (see this in supermodels all over the world, but I see it more often in European supermodels, I guess) with the pointy noses, bones protruding all over their bodies, and haughty looks of arrogance and superiority on their faces either.



I don't see any 'protruding bones' on that woman, I mean Bob likes her so she evidently has some shape.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 6, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Naren is... fuck, I don't even know. Why does he post in these threads if he doesn't dig the chick?
> 
> Well, whatever. The rest of us can appreciate Seven. Whuttarack. And I ain't talkin' guitars, boys. And that girl had just about the best ass, wowsers.
> 
> Of course, Jolene Blalock on Enterprise actually had propbably an even slightly better booty. So round and voluptuous.



Shall I discuss my love for Deanna Troi? 



Leec said:


> What I wouldn't give to:
> take a "sonic shower" with her
> be stuck in a Jefferies tube with her
> be involved in a strangely sexual "transporter pattern buffer" incident with her



You are fucking epic sir. Absolutely epic.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 6, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> 1. He's nothing like that in person.  I swear.
> 
> 2. Vulcans are mufuckin' sexy, beotch! *nerd mode*



Who was that cute little Vulcan like chick off of....I think DS9? I can't remember the name...she wasn't exactly hot...just cute...


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 7, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Who was that cute little Vulcan like chick off of....I think DS9? I can't remember the name...she wasn't exactly hot...just cute...



That was that Jolene Blalock girl we were talking about.


----------



## arktan (Aug 7, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> That was that Jolene Blalock girl we were talking about.



Jolene Blalock was the Science Officer of the Vulcan High Command who has been assigned to Enterprise to "check" on the humans and their first mission "broken bow" in 2151... 

/nerd mode off



and yeah, i would love to have a transporter buffer accident with her aswell


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 7, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> That was that Jolene Blalock girl we were talking about.



I never watched Enterprise, I can't stand Scott Bakula.

This girl was always with Neelix.

That chick is pretty cute though.


----------



## arktan (Aug 7, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> I never watched Enterprise, I can't stand Scott Bakula.
> 
> This girl was always with Neelix.
> 
> That chick is pretty cute though.




you mean


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 7, 2008)

Yes! I think, I've never seen her non-vulcaned up, but I don't think she was actually a vulcan...wasn't she something a bit different?

Kes! 

Kes (Star Trek) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## arktan (Aug 7, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Yes! I think, I've never seen her non-vulcaned up, but I don't think she was actually a vulcan...wasn't she something a bit different?








nope, she was a strange species from the delta quadrant or so....


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 7, 2008)

arktan said:


> Jolene Blalock was the Science Officer of the Vulcan High Command who has been assigned to Enterprise to "check" on the humans and their first mission "broken bow" in 2151...



Ah, well she's the only Vulcan girl from DSN I'm at all familiar with. 



Zepp88 said:


> I never watched Enterprise, I can't stand Scott Bakula.
> 
> This girl was always with Neelix.
> 
> That chick is pretty cute though.



Oh her! Yeah, she's a cutie! But that was Voyager.


----------



## arktan (Aug 7, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Ah, well she's the only Vulcan girl from DSN I'm at all familiar with.



she's from ST Enterprise, dude


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 7, 2008)

Her Wiki pic isn't so flattering, but at times she was pretty cute.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 7, 2008)

arktan said:


> she's from ST Enterprise, dude




Whatever, nerds!!! 

DSN and Enterprise were the ones I didn't really watch.


----------



## Naren (Aug 7, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Naren is... fuck, I don't even know. Why does he post in these threads if he doesn't dig the chick?



(Austrian accent) Because I can. Mwahahahahahahahaha.



TomAwesome said:


> It's Eric. He hates everything.



No, Eric pretty much likes everything and you really can't find something he doesn't like to some degree. Possibly a little too generous of a person. 

_Naren_ is the dude who hates everything and has a soul that is a black bottomless pit of hatred and malice.


----------



## TomAwesome (Aug 7, 2008)

[action=TomAwesome]blinks confusedly[/action]


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 7, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> [action=TomAwesome]blinks confusedly[/action]



Really? I understand it completely


----------



## Naren (Aug 7, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Really? I understand it completely



I reckoned you would.


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 7, 2008)

Naren said:


> I reckoned you would.



I've got a gift for utter bullshit.


----------



## cadenhead (Aug 7, 2008)

I really didn't watch it much, but am I the only one who called her 6 of 9?


----------



## Popsyche (Aug 7, 2008)

cadenhead said:


> I really didn't watch it much, but am I the only one who called her 6 of 9?



No!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 7, 2008)

It's too bad ocampans only live 9 years, kes was cute


----------



## Zepp88 (Aug 9, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> It's too bad ocampans only live 9 years, kes was cute





NERD


----------

